# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آغاز تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد بدون وجود رشته های پزشکی

## sun2016

*مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی 11 و 14 بهمن را آخرین فرصت ثبت‌نام براساس سوابق تحصیلی و تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اعلام کرد.*


به گزارش گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، ثبت‌نام و انتخاب رشته مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت رشته‌های آزمون سراسری و کارشناسی ناپیوسته 1396 دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی آغاز شده است و تا ساعت 24 روز شنبه 14 بهمن ادامه خواهد داشت.
داوطلبان حاضر در جلسه آزمون‌های سراسری و کارشناسی ناپیوسته 96 سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور شرکت کرده و در نیمسال اول سال تحصیلی 97-96 در هیچ یک از واحدهای دانشگاه آزاد ثبت‌نام نکرده‌اند، مجاز به ثبت‌نام در تکمیل ظرفیت این دوره هستند و می‌توانند با مراجعه به سامانه این مرکز به نشانیwww.azmoon.org نسبت به انتخاب حداکثر بیست رشته محل دانشگاهی اقدام کنند.
امکان ویرایش رشته محل های انتخابی تا پایان مدت زمان ثبت نام برای داوطلبان فراهم است.
*ثبت‌نام براساس سوابق تحصیلی در مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته*
ثبت‌نام براساس سوابق تحصیلی در مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته نیمسال دوم تا ساعت 24 روز چهارشنبه 11 بهمن ادامه خواهد داشت.
متقاضیان ثبت‌نام براساس سوابق تحصیلی مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی می‌توانند با مراجعه به سامانه مرکز سنجش و پذیرش به نشانی www.azmoon.org ابتدا دفترچه راهنمای ثبت‌نام را دریافت و پس از مطالعه و کسب آگاهی‌های کامل درباره انتخاب رشته، در صورت تمایل و داشتن شرایط لازم بعد از تهیه کارت اعتباری، نسبت به ثبت‌نام در 20 رشته محل اقدام کنند.
داشتن دیپلم کامل نظام قدیم متوسطه و یا مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نظام جدید متوسطه و همچنین داشتن مدرک کاردانی (پیوسته و ناپیوسته) برای ثبت‌نام داوطلبان در دوره پذیرش براساس سوابق تحصیلی مقطع کارشناسی پیوسته الزامی است.
متقاضیان کارشناسی ناپیوسته با دارا بودن مدرک کاردانی (پیوسته و ناپیوسته) و کاردانی دانشگاه جامع علمی کابردی می‌توانند در هر رشته‌ای از کارشناسی ناپیوسته براساس معدل مندرج در مدرک فارغ‌التحصیلی مقطع کاردانی ثبت‌نام کنند.
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
اون دوستانی که با تجربه هستند
 کلا آزاد تو تکمیل ظرفیت پزشکی نمی گیره یا الان نمی گیره؟؟

----------

